# Planning to establish a food stall



## tupac74

Greeting mates,

I'm hoping to get some insight of establishing a food stall in Perth, thank you

1. What are the licenses you need to obtain in order to sell cooked food?
2. What is the cost of business utilities eg; water, gas, electricity


----------



## Wanderer

tupac74 said:


> Greeting mates,
> 
> I'm hoping to get some insight of establishing a food stall in Perth, thank you
> 
> 1. What are the licenses you need to obtain in order to sell cooked food?
> 2. What is the cost of business utilities eg; water, gas, electricity


When you say a food stall, that type of facility is usually limited to something like a mobile van here in Australia, various types to be found at some sporting venues and then also there are mobile vans that go around to building sites for selling of simple stuff like sandwiches, cakes, fruit, drinks and perhaps some hot pies etc.

There will be local government regulations re having a licence, where you can set up and hours of operation etc. as well as equipment and healthy preparation standards.
You'll not find that permanent ones are about and for somewhere that you want utilities connected you'll be looking at a shop, still LG regulations and costs will depend on ammount of business and use but you'll possibly be looking at a minimum of ~$200/w and then of course shops need to be rented and fitted out.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Congratulations… It’s good to know that you have opened a food stall and I don’t have any experience but all the best from side.


----------



## bwendo

Having a food stall is labour intensive and involves time commitments usually on weekends and holidays. It can be time consuming and a hit and miss affair dependent on weather, the promoter of the event, and the type of people who are attracted to the event may not suit your product.


----------



## Skydancer

Tupac, another idea where you can operate a food stall is at the markets. There's usually quite a few weekend and flea markets around, where you could set up a stall easily and cheaply. I myself am looking at possibly doing that here on the Gold Coast. Friends of mine travel around to all the markets between Brisbane and northern NSW, there's always at least one going on. They are making a living out of selling their home made dips and pitta chips! Good luck Tupac, I'm sure it's worth a try!


----------



## healthins

Do some market research and study latest trends going in food industry.Good Luck.


----------



## Henry_Jakson

I'd probably suggest doing a bit of ground work first to discover the simple questions. you'll get more help that way.


----------



## jserawat2011

tupac74 said:


> Greeting mates,
> 
> I'm hoping to get some insight of establishing a food stall in Perth, thank you
> 
> 1. What are the licenses you need to obtain in order to sell cooked food?
> 2. What is the cost of business utilities eg; water, gas, electricity


I hope that your business will be a successfull one. I know that having a business in the food industry is pretty hard these days because you have to deal with lot of people and to satisfy them.


----------

